# Doll House Siding



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool I will be back


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nicely thought out! Never would have crossed my mind to cut strips of paper for siding. I would have done my modge podge & paper towels technique for the outside & had a stucco house. 
Will be following along with you too!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking good!!! Now hurry your behind up so we can see it painted lol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Bethany;bt2686 said:


> Nicely thought out! Never would have crossed my mind to cut strips of paper for siding. I would have done my modge podge & paper towels technique for the outside & had a stucco house.
> Will be following along with you too!



That would have been so much easier. This process is so slow! I have to keep reminding myself it will be worth it in the end.


----------

